# New York trade Idea



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

6th pick and Troy Hudson or Marco Jaric

for 

Steve Francis, Jackie Butler, Malik Rose or Mo' Taylor


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

dynamiks said:


> 6th pick and Troy Hudson or Marco Jaric
> 
> for
> 
> Steve Francis, Jackie Butler, Malik Rose or Mo' Taylor


personally, i dont think so.
i dunno if i'd give the 6th pick for stevie straight up but:

6th pick, mark Blount, Marco Jaric

for

Francis, Q-Rich, butler

and that would only be if we could get a deal involving griffin+hudson for magloire and if banks stayed

Wolves:
PG. Francis, Banks
SG. Mccants, Hassel
SF. Davis, Richardson
PF. Garnett, Madsen
C. Magloire, butler

so very very unlikely i would be up for this trade lol, but if the above could somehow happen i'd be happy enough to see how we'd end up going


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd do anything to dump both guys, Hudson and Jaric.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> I'd do anything to dump both guys, Hudson and Jaric.


pretty much...
especially Jaric IMO, i can never dislike hudson after some of the things he did for the team, i dont mind him as a player... jaric however i cant stand.
both do need to be moved for the better of the team though.
i think PG is where we may be able to add star power over the off-season


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, then we could use guys from the scenario to trade for another.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I dunno, I am hearing deals involving the 6th pick for iverson, why would I stoop to take Francis? Yes, to get rid of contracts would be great, but this sounds like a deal McHale would jump all over, but not me, I think we can ditch Jaric and Hudson in other deals. I agree, mainly Jaric needs to go, but losing the 6th pick where the talent ends as well for Francis???? Not me, maybe McHale though.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> I dunno, I am hearing deals involving the 6th pick for iverson, why would I stoop to take Francis? Yes, to get rid of contracts would be great, but this sounds like a deal McHale would jump all over, but not me, I think we can ditch Jaric and Hudson in other deals. I agree, mainly Jaric needs to go, but losing the 6th pick where the talent ends as well for Francis???? Not me, maybe McHale though.


oh no doubt, im the same... until all talk of obtaining iverson is dead i wouldnt want to be trading our pick at all, let alone for francis.
however there is that 'win now' mentality that the wolves have forced upon them because we dont want to trade garnett... as said, the only way i think this would improve the team is if the above trade and signing had been made previously.. and pick up a solid big man with our first second rounder or the MLE.
damn i just want the off-season to start


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

agreed, I think our MLE is just as important as trading for a legit scorer.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think if we had a KG/AI or KG/Francis tandem than our MLE would be worth even more, because minny right now is not a very attractive place to play....
give the vets a chance to win and they sign here for half the MLE ala payton/anderson etc for miami


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i REALLY REALLY REALLY dislike francis. He is way overrated and overpaid and cannot do anything to prove his worth.

He hates his situation and I am willing to bet money that he is hanging around Mobley at this precise moment. He wont be happy unless he is playing with mobley... 

Francis... sucks.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> i REALLY REALLY REALLY dislike francis. He is way overrated and overpaid and cannot do anything to prove his worth.
> 
> He hates his situation and I am willing to bet money that he is hanging around Mobley at this precise moment. He wont be happy unless he is playing with mobley...
> 
> Francis... sucks.


just out of curiousity, if a knicks trade does go down this off-season... like em or not would you guys preffer marbury or francis on this squad, and why?


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

marbury. marbury is a better player than francis. and simply because I think marbury just needs to be motivated a little bit. Francis on the other hand needs to be with cuttino.. lol.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> marbury. marbury is a better player than francis. and simply because I think marbury just needs to be motivated a little bit. Francis on the other hand needs to be with cuttino.. lol.


lol completely agree


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Neither.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

^ neither of course.. 

the only person i think is worth his value on the knicks is channing frye and david lee.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

you say neither, but if I HAD to choose, I'd say Francis. The man gets to the hole, he can shoot, and he pushes the ball. I'd take Francis on the fact alone, that Marbury hated Minny and asked for a trade, and this year said he wouldn't want to go back. He LOVES the east coast, wouldn't like it here, Francis hasn't said anything about not wanting to go here, I think KG would set his attitude straight.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> you say neither, but if I HAD to choose, I'd say Francis. The man gets to the hole, he can shoot, and he pushes the ball. I'd take Francis on the fact alone, that Marbury hated Minny and asked for a trade, and this year said he wouldn't want to go back. He LOVES the east coast, wouldn't like it here, Francis hasn't said anything about not wanting to go here, I think KG would set his attitude straight.


the only problem is definately more of a SG than marbury... 
i dont want anyone cutting into mccants' minutes next season (unless a freak incident of ray allen or j-rich occured)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> you say neither, but if I HAD to choose, I'd say Francis. The man gets to the hole, he can shoot, and he pushes the ball. I'd take Francis on the fact alone, that Marbury hated Minny and asked for a trade, and this year said he wouldn't want to go back. He LOVES the east coast, wouldn't like it here, Francis hasn't said anything about not wanting to go here, I think KG would set his attitude straight.


If I was required to choose one of 'em, I'll be calling the state and put them under the suicide watch.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> If I was required to choose one of 'em, I'll be calling the state and put them under the suicide watch.


lol well ill just assume your not too keen on the idea hey?

basically i think marbury here would have some chance of working out if he didnt come back with the hating minny attitude he left with.
francis for me is a definite no go, cant play the PG effectively enough to get KG/mccants the ball and that will just force him into playing SG where he will eat into rashad's minutes, and he's going to be huge next season IMO


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Not even close to working financially, and no team is going to trade for Steve Francis anyways.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

Jboog... francis and marbury can both penetrate.. and IMO starbury is a better shooter.. better passer too... marbury pushes the tempo too.

i think they are very similar, other than the fact that marbury can shoot better from 3pt, makes better choices, and passes muuch better.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I don't want either one of those guys. I'd rather take foye or williams and in that order.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

abwowang said:


> Jboog... francis and marbury can both penetrate.. and IMO starbury is a better shooter.. better passer too... marbury pushes the tempo too.
> 
> i think they are very similar, other than the fact that marbury can shoot better from 3pt, makes better choices, and passes muuch better.


I think it's the opposite, and out of the two I think Franchise has more ability to hit 30+ point games than Starbury.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

JBoog35 said:


> I think it's the opposite, and out of the two I think Franchise has more ability to hit 30+ point games than Starbury.


Francis has 14 30+ point games over the last 3 years, Marbury has 34.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

yeah, I said ability, thank god, cuz that stat makes me look like an idiot, but for our team, a slash like Steve IMO has more scoring oportunity than a shooting point.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

haha btw jboog i like your sig


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

abwowang said:


> haha btw jboog i like your sig


I'd rather laugh at Mchale then get frustrated, I'm glad someone else can laugh it off.


----------

